# Cubingtechniques.com



## Snipermtd24 (May 24, 2008)

Is there a way to get the page to translate from Japanese to English? I have a feeling there are some very useful tips and tricks there, and I would like to look around it.

Thanks.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 24, 2008)

google xD
http://www.google.com/language_tools
Goto "Translate a Website"


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

I have always used 
http://www.excite.co.jp/world/english/web


----------



## Snipermtd24 (May 24, 2008)

Haha, dang... that's pretty cool.
Never knew there was a "Google Language" tools.


Thanks, lotsofsloths.


----------



## edd5190 (May 24, 2008)

Learn Japanese!


----------



## TimMc (May 24, 2008)

edd5190 said:


> Learn Japanese!



It's easier to be born Japanese 

Tim.


----------

